# Who is into swapping?



## GaryFish

OK. Here is the deal. Years ago, I was active in a web community where we held fly swaps. How it would work is we'd sign up like 12 fly tyers. Each tyer would tie a dozen of their favorite fly. Then he/she would send them to the Swap organizer. That person would sort them out into 12 groups, each with one fly from each tyer and then send them back. So each person ends up with a dozen differnt patterns from the swap. It really was quite a good time. We had swaps as large as 120 tyers from all over the world. One guy ran a website and posted up all the patterns and pictures of the flies. (The site is still on-line at www.virtualflybox.com) if you want to check it out.

Anyway, I got to thinking that it might be fun to put together a swap here on UWN. So here is the deal. I need 12 tyers. Tie up your favorite caddis pattern. I'll take the first 12 to sign up and then we'll go from there. What do ya say? Any takers?

GaryFish


----------



## REPETER

This is a great idea! Wish I tied flies and could play! I think it needs a sticky so that down the road when I do tie I will know where to look


----------



## RnF

I will bite. When is the deadline? I will tie up my Antron Wing Caddis.

If you want, I can take pics of all the flies and post them afterward.


----------



## lehi

Gary dont you remember the swap we had on here awhile back?

Anyways, count me in for this swap. 

I don't know what Im gonna tie yet :x . So If someone takes my place before I come up with a pattern, its all good.


----------



## GaryFish

Sorry. I guess I missed the other swap.

So three of us are in? That leaves nine more openings. Who else? Once we have everyone, I'll set the deadlines. So who else?

GaryFish - Yellow Elk Hair Caddis
RnF - Antron Wing Caddis
Lehi - TBD


----------



## troutscout

How good do we have to be?


----------



## lehi

Gary, I will tie the Adams Caddis.


----------



## GaryFish

troutscout said:


> How good do we have to be?


Any level of expertise is welcome. Back in the day, I learned a LOT from doing swaps. Some of my flies were pretty homely. But that's OK. Beginners are certainly welcome. I found that being forced into tying a dozen of the same fly made me a better tyer. So can I put you down? Troutscout. That gives us four. Who else?

GaryFish - Yellow Elk Hair Caddis
RnF - Antron Wing Caddis
Lehi - Adams Caddis
Troutscout - TBD
Eight slots left.


----------



## Packfish

Theme? just wondering - dry's, nymphs, river- stillwater- does it matter ?


----------



## GaryFish

Packfish said:


> Theme? just wondering - dry's, nymphs, river- stillwater- does it matter ?


Theme is Caddis. Any Caddis of your choosing. Dry. Nymph. Cased. Whatever works. So can I add you to the list PackFish?


----------



## Packfish

Yeah- Haven't decided what- but add me on.


----------



## bushrat311

I'd like in on this swap. I'll tie my cased caddis nymph.


----------



## GaryFish

Great. Two more swappers. The list looks like this:

GaryFish - Yellow Elk Hair Caddis
RnF - Antron Wing Caddis
Lehi - Adams Caddis
Troutscout - TBD
Packfish - TBD
bushrat311 - Cased Caddis nymph

Half way there. We need six more willing souls.


----------



## flyguy7

I will tie a bi-wire pupa


----------



## Nueces

If you like this pattern, I'll join.

Size #14, I tied them today...so mine are ready to go.


----------



## Artoxx

I haven't tied a caddis pattern in 15 years or better so I will not volunteer to join, but I do have one suggestion. If you take 12 tyers and break up the total into 12 groups of 12 flies, everyone is going to get one of their own flies back.
It would take a little more effort, but you could take 13 tyers and get 13 different people 12 flies new to them. Assuming you can find 13 tyers in the first place who are willing to join. lol

AND assuming that I have not made an error in my math somehow. :?


----------



## troutscout

Ok, I'm in for sure. I'll let you know what pattern soon.

^^ike


----------



## Flyfishn247

Count me in. Fly TBD.


----------



## GaryFish

OK. A couple more takers. Great. 

1- GaryFish - Yellow Elk Hair Caddis
2- RnF - Antron Wing Caddis
3- Lehi - Adams Caddis
4- Troutscout - TBD
5 -Packfish - TBD
6- bushrat311 - Cased Caddis nymph
7 - FlyFishn247 - TBD
8- Troutscout - TBD
9- Nueces - Super Caddis pattern he showed us.
10- ??
11-??
12-??

Three more spots. And yes Artoxx - you are correct. Each tyer will get one of their own flies back. It'd be a pain keeping thing straight otherwise so we'll just get one of our own flies back. Good suggestion though.

Nueces - Great pattern there. Around Great Falls, Montana, the locals call that a Missouri River Special. Great little bug and very effective. I like it.


----------



## Grandpa D

If you will let me tie a simple caddis larva [shammie caddis], 
I'll join in.
That is the only caddis that I tie.

By the way,
the Caddis hatch is on, on the South Fork of the Ogden right now!
Friday afternoon, they were thick!


----------



## GaryFish

OK Grandpa D. You're in. I LOVE the Chamois Caddis. First fish I ever caught fly fishing on the Provo was a brilliantly colored 12 inch brownie - right by Bridal Veil Falls. Chamois caddis would be great.

1- GaryFish - Yellow Elk Hair Caddis
2- RnF - Antron Wing Caddis
3- Lehi - Adams Caddis
4- Troutscout - TBD
5 -Packfish - TBD
6- bushrat311 - Cased Caddis nymph
7 - FlyFishn247 - TBD
8- Troutscout - TBD
9- Nueces - Super Caddis pattern he showed us.
10- Grandpa D - Chamois Caddis
11-??
12-??

Two more slots. Look at that list! Its all the cool kids! So if you want to be like all the cool kids, come join! Everyone will like you. Everybody's doing it. Just once won't hurt. Come on. You know you want to. Who else is in?


----------



## lehi

Cmon people its not like hes offering you cocaine. :lol: :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Well maybe he should? :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D

There may be some here that don't know of any patterns to add.
I would suggest that there are several color and size variations to an elk hair caddis that others could tie for the swap.
So come on and join in.


----------



## flyguy7

Alright, guess im not welcome.....


----------



## Nueces

flyguy7 said:


> Alright, guess im not welcome.....


A bi-wire pupa sounds great to me, I actually thought you were on the list. It's a good thing Microsoft has spell check - sometimes you can't see things when looking directly at it. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish

Totally Sorry 'bout that flyguy7. You're in on the wire pupa that goes both ways. Great. One more slot.

1- GaryFish - Yellow Elk Hair Caddis
2- RnF - Antron Wing Caddis
3- Lehi - Adams Caddis
4- Troutscout - TBD
5 -Packfish - TBD
6- bushrat311 - Cased Caddis nymph
7 - FlyFishn247 - TBD
8- Troutscout - TBD
9- Nueces - Super Caddis pattern he showed us.
10- Grandpa D - Chamois Caddis
11-FlyGuy7 - Bi Wire pupa
12-??


----------



## scott_rn

I'll join. Hen wing caddis.


----------



## lehi

Nice! Now list is complete.


----------



## GaryFish

Great. We have a dozen. Perfect. I guess now is time to get tying. 

Here's the deal - Tie your bugs by the end of June and mail them to me. I'll hit everyone with a PM with my address. It'll take me a day to get things sorted, and I'll post up pics of everyone's bugs and then mail them out. I'll pay postage back to you so don't worry about that. Everyone should get their bugs back before the 4th of July Weekend. 

Here is our group:
1- GaryFish - Yellow Elk Hair Caddis
2- RnF - Antron Wing Caddis
3- Lehi - Adams Caddis
4- Troutscout - TBD
5 -Packfish - TBD
6- bushrat311 - Cased Caddis nymph
7 - FlyFishn247 - Hot Spot Caddis Nymph
8- Troutscout - TBD
9- Nueces - Super Caddis pattern he showed us.
10- Grandpa D - Chamois Caddis
11-FlyGuy7 - Bi Wire pupa
12-scott-rn - Hen Wing Caddis

If for some reason you end up not being able to get your flies tied, let me know and I can round up another person or something. Otherwise, get tying! Looking forward to this.

GaryFish


----------



## Flyfishn247

I will tie the Hot Spot Caddis Nymph.


----------



## GaryFish

I got ya down. Thanks!


----------



## Guns and Flies

I'll jump in if someone opts out.


----------



## GaryFish

Sounds good.


----------



## troutscout

The way it stand now I'm probably going to tie a BH Z-wing caddis. That may change though.

^^ike


----------



## troutwhisperer

I will join if i can tie some bh haresear nymphs.


----------



## GaryFish

TroutScout - sounds good.

Troutwhisperer - We're all filled up. I have one alternate right now, but if more than one person drops, I'll let you know.

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## troutwhisperer

Sounds Good !


----------



## RnF

Mine are done, please PM me your address so I can send them out!

This should be a nice swap, some good tiers are in it.


----------



## GaryFish

First bugs arrived yesterday from Nuces. Great looking little caddis. Just wanting some buddies to hang out with. 

When you get your bugs done, let me know and I'll pm you my addy to send them.

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## Dekashika

GaryFish said:


> Great. We have a dozen. Perfect. I guess now is time to get tying.
> 
> Here's the deal - Tie your bugs by the end of June and mail them to me. I'll hit everyone with a PM with my address. It'll take me a day to get things sorted, and I'll post up pics of everyone's bugs and then mail them out. I'll pay postage back to you so don't worry about that. Everyone should get their bugs back before the 4th of July Weekend.
> 
> Here is our group:
> 1- GaryFish - Yellow Elk Hair Caddis
> 2- RnF - Antron Wing Caddis
> 3- Lehi - Adams Caddis
> 4- Troutscout - TBD
> 5 -Packfish - TBD
> 6- bushrat311 - Cased Caddis nymph
> 7 - FlyFishn247 - Hot Spot Caddis Nymph
> 8- Troutscout - TBD
> 9- Nueces - Super Caddis pattern he showed us.
> 10- Grandpa D - Chamois Caddis
> 11-FlyGuy7 - Bi Wire pupa
> 12-scott-rn - Hen Wing Caddis
> 
> If for some reason you end up not being able to get your flies tied, let me know and I can round up another person or something. Otherwise, get tying! Looking forward to this.
> 
> GaryFish


Great idea Gary Fish. I look forward to seeing the pictures. Not to be a backseat driver, but it appears that you have Troutscout on the list twice.

Good luck with the swap.


----------



## GaryFish

Well, I done screwed up. Huh. Thanks for pointing that out.

Guns and Flies asked to be an alternate - So what say? You in? I'll shoot you a PM. If not, I'll ask TroutWhisperer to step in. My brain's been a little fried lately. Thanks for the help.

Gary

1- GaryFish - Yellow Elk Hair Caddis - Done
2- RnF - Antron Wing Caddis - Sending today .
3- Lehi - Adams Caddis - Sending today.
4- Troutscout - TBD
5 -Packfish - TBD
6- bushrat311 - Cased Caddis nymph
7 - FlyFishn247 - Hot Spot Caddis Nymph
*8- Guns and Flies???? you in?*9- Nueces - Super Caddis pattern he showed us. - Done and sitting on my desk.
10- Grandpa D - Chamois Caddis
11-FlyGuy7 - Bi Wire pupa
12-scott-rn - Hen Wing Caddis


----------



## sinergy

Any room for one more ???


----------



## GaryFish

Sinergy - right now we're all filled up on this one. I'll put you on the alternate list though. 

FWIW - After this one is done and out, I'll put another one together. I'm thinking about one per month maybe - different theme each time. And if it takes off, we'll do a mega-swap over the winter months. Who knows. These are fun though - no doubt about it.

Gary


----------



## lehi

Flies are in the mail.


----------



## .45

I hope you guy's can allow me into your fly swapping club next time. I was a little bored to-day because of the rain, so I thought I should give it a go.....I'm not sure what to name it yet, but I did make it out of household items and dogtoy hair.......what do ya think?? :?[attachment=1:xjzalj1o]100_1635.jpg[/attachment:xjzalj1o]


----------



## GaryFish

Nice work .45. I like it. A Partridge Cartridge?


----------



## Grandpa D

Looks like a picture of .45 just after he got out of bed.
By the way, are you related to Don King?


----------



## Packfish

I'll go with a soft hackle caddis pattern


----------



## bushrat311

My flies are finished, where do I need to send them?

FYI - I fished this pattern on Saturday to test it out and the fish sure approve of it!!!


----------



## troutscout

My flies are done as well. Let me know where to send them. Thanks!


----------



## GaryFish

I sent you a pm with my address info. 

Anyone else in the swap - when you get your bugs done, let me know and I'll shoot you the address to send them. 

GaryFish


----------



## Jitterbug

Dangit! Missed this one all together. Guess I need to get on here more often. Count me in for the next one.

Whatever happened to the fly swap forum where the images were posted? You should bring that back.


----------



## GaryFish

Once I have all the flies for this one, I'll take pictures and post them up in this thread.

GaryFish


----------



## RnF

Did you get my flies Gary? You should have them by now.

Jitter, any luck on a rod?


----------



## GaryFish

I probably did RnF. But I'm on the road this week and haven't been in my office. I'll check in there on Friday and let you know.

GaryFish


----------



## RnF

GaryFish said:


> I probably did RnF. But I'm on the road this week and haven't been in my office. I'll check in there on Friday and let you know.
> 
> GaryFish


No worries, Thanks!


----------



## scott_rn

Gary,

I need the PM with your address.

I'll finish the flies tonight at work or in the morning. Work has been a lot busier at night with the swine flu wreaking havoc.


----------



## Nueces

Did all the flies make it in by the end of June?


----------



## GaryFish

Nueces said:


> Did all the flies make it in by the end of June?


As far as I know. Like I said above, I've been on the road pretty much the last two weeks for work. I'll be in my office on Friday though to see all that have come in. Before I left, yours (Nuces) were the only flies I had received.


----------



## Nueces

No worries, when you posted on June 25th, I thought it was the 26th you were getting in your office.


----------



## GaryFish

Yea, I was trying to make it back into the office that day. But it was my wife's birthday so I went from the airport straight home without heading to the office. Anyway, I'll be there in the morning so I'll get to the flies then. I'm excited.


----------



## GaryFish

OK. Just got back to my desk this morning and had four packages waiting for me. So with Nuces flies and mine, that put us halfway there. I know some of you have sent your bugs already - I'll let you know when they arrive. If you haven't sent them yet, please do ASAP so I can get the bugs out to everyone. 

Also - the batteries are dead on my camera, but I'll get some new and post up some pics of what I do have a little bit later today. Some dang good looking bugs guys. Very nice. 

Gary


----------



## Flyfishn247

Gary, you should have mine, but I failed to identify myself by my username. I am Ryan. May I suggest that you start a new thread with the pics? I can't wait to see the bugs.


----------



## GaryFish

I picked yours up out of the mailbox today Ryan. That gives us 7 sets that are in. Still waiting on the rest of you. 

I have flies from:
Mine are in.
Ryan
Scott D
John B
Scott H
Michael J
Lehi

Get 'em in as soon as you can guys.

Gary


----------



## Packfish

Mine were in the mail Friday


----------



## GaryFish

Hey Packfish. Your bugs were in my mailbox waiting for me this morning. Great looking little soft hackles. That leaves us with:

I have flies from:
Gary
Scott D
John B
Scott H
Michael J
Lehi
Packfish

4 guys left to send their bugs. Get 'em in as soon as you can guys. 

Thanks.

Gary


----------



## lehi

Anyone not send their flies yet?


----------



## GaryFish

Sorry guys. I was out of town again for a couple of days. When I got back, Dale's flies were waiting for me. 

I have flies from:
Gary
Scott D
John B
Scott H
Michael J
Lehi
Packfish
Gandpa D.

Still waiting on others. Get them in as soon as you can guys.

Gary


----------



## Flyfishn247

Not seeing my name on that complete list Gary :wink: .


----------



## GaryFish

Sorry Man. I do have your flies. 

Updated List:
I have flies from:
Gary
Scott D
John B
Scott H
Michael J
Lehi
Packfish
Gandpa D.
Flyfishin247


----------



## GaryFish

OK Gang. Here is what I'm thinking. Unless I hear from anyone else, I'll get the flies packaged up and mailed out - short the three who didn't submit. I'll hold out until Wednesday - Tomorrow - and anything I have will be sent out. Thoughts? I don't want to keep those who sent the flies in waiting. What do you guys think? Send with the 9 bugs, or wait on the last three?

Gary


----------



## Nueces

Aren't there some others on a waiting list? They may want to make some quick or have them ready? Just some thoughts? _(O)_


----------



## RnF

Agreed, I would give some folks on the waiting list a chance to get them in to fill in the spots for those not responding. Open it up tomorrow for those who are on the list, then give them till next Wed to get the flies to you.

Ship them out next Thursday.


----------



## sinergy

Count me in


----------



## GaryFish

OK. So looking back through the thread - I have the following guys who expressed interest if someone drops:

1. troutwhisperer
2. sinergy
3. jitterbug

Are you guys willing to crank out a dozen caddis? If so, let me know and I'll hold off on sending the bugs out until I get yours. Let me know.

Gary


----------



## GaryFish

sinergy said:


> Count me in


You jumped me on that one. Awesome. I'll PM you with the addy to send to.

Troutwhisperer and Jitterbug - you guys in?

Gary


----------



## sinergy

SWEET, just so im clear is this and most updated list ?


Here is our group:
1- GaryFish - Yellow Elk Hair Caddis
2- RnF - Antron Wing Caddis
3- Lehi - Adams Caddis
4- Troutscout - TBD
5 -Packfish - TBD
6- bushrat311 - Cased Caddis nymph
7 - FlyFishn247 - Hot Spot Caddis Nymph
8- Troutscout - TBD
9- Nueces - Super Caddis pattern he showed us.
10- Grandpa D - Chamois Caddis
11-FlyGuy7 - Bi Wire pupa
12-scott-rn - Hen Wing Caddis


----------



## GaryFish

Yea, I think thats it. I'm not sure who and who haven't sent me their flies - as they have come to me with real names - not UWN names. But yea, that looks right.

Gary


----------



## Jitterbug

I'm in if still available. I'll do a "Ice Cream Cone Caddis" (new pattern I'm working on). I've got half of them done already.


----------



## GaryFish

Sounds great jitterbug. I'll pm you with mailing info. Thanks for stepping up!

Gary


----------



## scott_rn

I just remembered I tied a tape wing caddis instead of a hen wing caddis. I followed a recipe I got from a friend who went to the fly tying expo they had in Idaho a couple of months ago. Kind of looks like the cinnamon tape wing caddis from this site: http://www.farnham.ws/slow_water_caddis ... mer_20.htm


----------



## sinergy

Almost done I should be able to get them mail by tomorrow


----------



## Nueces

sinergy said:


> Almost done I should be able to get them mail by tomorrow


Excellent. Good job!


----------



## GaryFish

sinergy said:


> Almost done I should be able to get them mail by tomorrow


Way cool. I'll look for them in the mail in the next couple days.

Gary


----------



## Packfish

Nueces said:


> sinergy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done I should be able to get them mail by tomorrow
Click to expand...

Can't believe it took you this long- I tied mine in 7 minutes- San Juan Caddis I think they are called. 8)


----------



## sinergy

LOL


----------



## lehi

Who doesn't have their flies tied yet? Not to get on peoples cases, but its been awhile. :?


----------



## JERRY

Still waiting on some pics. Always nice to see some new patterns.


----------



## Nueces

GaryFish said:


> .
> 
> Updated List:
> I have flies from:
> Gary
> Scott D
> John B
> Scott H
> Michael J
> Lehi
> Packfish
> Gandpa D.
> Flyfishin247


*sinergy* can be added to the list above...


----------



## Nueces

GaryFish said:


> 1- GaryFish - Yellow Elk Hair Caddis - Done
> 2- RnF - Antron Wing Caddis - Sending today .
> 3- Lehi - Adams Caddis - Sending today.
> 4- Troutscout - TBD
> 5 -Packfish - TBD
> 6- bushrat311 - Cased Caddis nymph
> 7 - FlyFishn247 - Hot Spot Caddis Nymph
> *8- Guns and Flies???? you in?*
> 9- Nueces - Super Caddis pattern he showed us. - Done and sitting on my desk.
> 10- Grandpa D - Chamois Caddis
> 11-FlyGuy7 - Bi Wire pupa
> 12-scott-rn - Hen Wing Caddis


*sinergy* joined in and delivered...

Can we figure out who has not delivered and who may want to join up? Maybe the alternates are not aware there could be some drop outs?


----------



## Nueces

What about those that have delivered their flies, sign in with the screen name so GaryFish can to a xref...?


----------



## Packfish

In


----------



## sinergy

sent mine in (caddis pupa \good -n- plenty )


----------



## lehi

Mine are in


----------



## troutscout

I sent mine in awhile ago. I tied a Z-wing caddis by the way.

^^ike


----------



## GaryFish

OK Guys. Sorry - I've been away at scout camp with my son this week so I've been poor on the communication end. I'll be back in my office on Monday, and whatever flies I have at that point, I will organize and mail out so you'll have them by the end of next week. 

Thanks everyone who has tied. There are some EXCELLENT flies in this group. 

Gary


----------



## GaryFish

Sinergy - your flies were on my desk this morning. I'll check my mailbox for any more that might have come on Saturday.

Gary


----------



## lehi

Ok sweet so how many more people need to send theirs in?


----------



## GaryFish

I'm sorting and mailing tomorrow (Tuesday) with whatever I have received. I have another scout outing this weekend and then I'm off on family vacation next week so I want to get them out. Whatever I have by late afternoon Tuesday is what I have.

Gary


----------



## lehi

Sounds great. I assume we are getting back our leftovers we tied? :lol:


----------



## Packfish

Please donate mine to homeless fly guys.


----------



## GaryFish

lehi said:


> Sounds great. I assume we are getting back our leftovers we tied? :lol:


Sure.


----------



## Texscala

Packfish said:


> Please donate mine to homeless fly guys.


That would be me.


----------



## GaryFish

OK gang. All done. I just got done sorting and packaging the bugs. I'll drop them at the post office here in a few minutes so everyone should have them by the end of the week. Sorry for the long delay on this one. I think June/July isn't the best time for a fly swap. I'll host another after the weather turns and there is less going on. 

Great bugs - all look great. My digital camera is acting up so I didn't do any pics. If any of the swappers have a good camera, take some pics and post away. 

Thanks to all who tied!

Gary


----------



## Grandpa D

Gary,
Thanks for hosting the swap.
These things usually take a little linger than one would think.
No problem with the time it took to get everything turned in, separated and sent out.
Thanks for doing this for us,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Nueces

Thanks for putting the swap together! Looking forward to the flies arriving.


----------



## Flyfishn247

> Thanks for putting the swap together! Looking forward to the flies arriving.


+1 :!:


----------



## Packfish

Flyfishn247 said:


> Thanks for putting the swap together! Looking forward to the flies arriving.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 :!:
Click to expand...

Yoa


----------



## RnF

Can't wait to get them. Thanks for the swap Gary!


----------



## lehi

Yes thanks for doing this gary. We should definately try several swaps in the winter when people have more time to tie flies. Im excited to get mine. :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D

Got my flies in the mail today.
They all look great.
Thanks to everyone who sent them in.


----------



## lehi

Sweet. Got mine can't wait to use them.


----------



## Nueces

My flies arrived, thanks!


----------



## tuffluckdriller

So where are the pics?


----------



## Packfish

Fished 4 of the flies this weekend on 2 small tribs in Cache Valley- caught fish on all 4.


----------



## sinergy

Just out of curiosity which of the flies caught fish ?


----------



## Nueces

tuffluckdriller said:


> So where are the pics?


viewtopic.php?f=5&t=18536 :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish

2 green bead heads, the 1 soft hackle and the Adam Caddis. I should have tried more of the dries but I have a hard time getting away from a standard Adams on these 2 creeks. I will try the rest later this week on the South Fork of the Snake and the Greys- probably more on the Greys. I plan on PMD variations and Cherynobles on the South Fork.


----------



## troutscout

Mine is the Z Wing Caddis. Here's the recipe I use to tie it: 

Hook: Favorite Caddis Pupa #14-20
Head: Favorite Gold or Tungsten Bead Head
Thread: 8/0 Olive
Body: Favorite Caddis Green Dubbing
Shell Back: Dark side of 4 pheasant tail fibers facing out
Rib: Fine olive wire
Wing Pads: Cream Antron or Z-Lon
Thorax: 2-3 pea**** herls


^^ike


----------



## sinergy

So whens the next fly swap going to be ???

Since I participated in the last one Ill sit out to leave room for new people or be an alternate but I think we should get this going on a regular basis.


----------



## Packfish

Fished a couple of them on the SF of the Snake- Fri, Sat and Sunday. Soft hackle worked OK, though I changed to a PMD color sequence and the Green Beadhead picked up a few fish- though a streamer, then a chernobly (sp) and PMD emergers were the ticket thru most of the weekend.


----------

